# Anyone fish Bayou Grande



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been fishing out there for a couple weeks, but haven't caught anything but small trout and catfish. Anyone else ever fish that area? Are there some game fish there, someone told me they have caught some good reds up in there along with some big trout, I haven't seen any yet. The area I fish is between the two Amvet Posts on Gulf Beach, sometimes up to where Dog Track is.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I havent fished in there very much but i have caught some redfish under docks. Just pitch a live shrimp or bull minnow near pilings our up under the docks.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome man thanks for the tidbit. This was my plan for next time I went out. I saw some others talking about this in the kayak forums. Hitting the docks I mean.


----------

